
A peek inside Amazon’s huge warehouse in Singapore - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/amazon-prime-now-sg-launch
======
noahmbarr
Curiously, there doesn’t seem to be any of those hockey puck robots in this
facility.

Any idea why not?

